# COS autumn show



## TyroneGenade (May 21, 2009)

Hi all,

Last weekend my orchid society, the Cape Orchid Society, held its autumn show. It got a really bad date so most of the plants were either past blooming or just about to. Never the less, we put on an OK show.

Here are some photos (slippers first)

Best Paph in show: Paph. sukhakulii (the is good evidence of the level of Paphiness in the Cape)






The runner up: Paph charlesworthii





Paph. Raisin Pie x Maudiae





Paph Masupi x Green Mint





A very dull Paph gratrixianum





This was labeled Leeanum... Anyone have a better guess? Maybe nitens (insigne x villosum)? It was very impressive, with large flowers.





Phrag bessae x longifolium









The best in show (silly me forgot to get the name...)





Laelia anceps specimen plant.





A tiny rupicolous Laelia Kettiana (not sure if I got the name right)





Best plant grown by a novice: Blac Tainan Gold "Canary". I would love to know from the judges why this one wasn't best in show...





Odcdm Susan Kaufmann Red.jpg





Onc. Darling Gold





and its baby:Oncidumia Darling Sunset (Tolumnia First Love x Onc Darling Gold). This one was the best Onc. in show.





tt


----------



## Faan (May 21, 2009)

Nice pictures Tyrone.

Some of the flowers were beautiful and thanks for informing the world that we can also grow other nice plants in the Cape apart from our beautiful Disas.

Our local bulbs are starting to come into flower now as well. I have 5 different species Oxalis in bloom right now.


----------



## P-chan (May 21, 2009)

Beautiful photos! Thanks for taking the time to shoot and post them. :clap:


----------



## mkline3 (May 21, 2009)

Awesome! It sounds like a really cool show.


----------



## biothanasis (May 21, 2009)

Very nice pictures!!! Thank you for sharing!!!


----------



## nikv (May 21, 2009)

Very nice! That best in show cattleya (ninth photo down) appears to be Blc. George King 'Serendipity' AM/AOS which is readily available here in the U.S.


----------



## NYEric (May 21, 2009)

Thanx for sharing.


----------



## JeanLux (May 21, 2009)

thanks, very nice!!! Great anceps!!!! Jean


----------



## SlipperFan (May 21, 2009)

Nice tour. Thanks!


----------



## Kevin (May 21, 2009)

nikv said:


> Very nice! That best in show cattleya (ninth photo down) appears to be Blc. George King 'Serendipity' AM/AOS which is readily available here in the U.S.



Yes, I agree. One of my favourites, and it's fragrant too!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (May 21, 2009)

Beautiful photos! Thanks for sharing the show with us.


----------



## TyroneGenade (May 22, 2009)

Kevin said:


> Yes, I agree. One of my favourites, and it's fragrant too!



Yes, it was fragrant but a better discription would be pungent. If you came in close for a sniff it would knock you over! It didn't smell bad (like a Bulbo) but the sweet perfuminess was just too strong.

Glad you liked the photos.

Any ideas on the real identity of that Paph "Leeanum"?


----------



## TyroneGenade (May 28, 2009)

Hello,

All plant photos have been put on the COS website at http://www.capeorchidsociety.co.za/COS/Home.html

tt


----------



## paphioboy (May 29, 2009)

Wow.. The specimen laelia anceps blew me away..  Thanks for sharing..


----------

